# what is sheesham



## atmartin23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone know another name for sheesham? I was at RC Willey the other day and saw a piece of furniture made from "shesham mango wood". I googled it and found that it is spelled sheesham. Its Latin name is dalbergia sissoo and appears to be from the Honduran rosewood family. I don't think it is Honduran rosewood since the table was only about 700 bucks and it was not veneer, it was solid. below are a few links to show what it looks like. It appears to be used in alot of furniture. I would think i could then buy stock of it. there isnt a single specialty lumber yard that carries "sheesham". So it's gotta be called something else. Help is appreciated.

http://www.umaidartgallery.co.uk/files/Natural Sheesham(1).jpg

http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## dmagor (Jan 27, 2010)

Wikipedia lists it under its Latin name (Dalbergia sissoo), and says it's from the Punjab region. You might find it sold under a variety of names such as Shisham, sissoo, sisu, sheesham, tahli and Indian rosewood. Wikipedia says, "After teak, it is the most important cultivated timber tree of the Punjab - which is the largest producer of shisham timber in Pakistan and India, although it is the provincial tree of the Pakistani Punjab". Maybe there is a Pakistani or Punjabi furniture manufacturer in your area who can give you the name of a supplier.

And that's officially everything I know about sheesham. Hope you find it.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

read about it here scientific name of sheesham wood? look's like it is from india ? I didn't read about it but look's like it will tell you all about it ?


----------



## atmartin23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have looked up all those different names. I have found Indian rosewood but i really feel its not the same thing by looking at the pictures.


----------



## mango wood (May 30, 2010)

I think atmartin is correct. I sell mango wood products and this is from a different tree species than sheesham.


----------

